# Coverage-Tool



## ARadauer (30. Apr 2008)

Kann mir irgend jemand von euch eine kostenlose Alternative zum Coverage-Tool Clover empfehlen?
Und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?

Danke

aja, wenn es als eclipse plug-in gibt, wäre das stark von vorteil


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2008)

Es gibt ein paar gute Plugins für Maven 2, da gibt es so etwas dann fast umsonst dazu (ok, man muss 3 Zeilen XML Konfig schreiben *g*).


----------



## Vayu (19. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar schon weng älter, aber ich fand 

http://www.eclemma.org/

du hast zwar keine source level directives, aber dafür kostets nix und funktioniert einwandfrei.

hab damit gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2008)

Sieht interessant aus, danke.  :toll:


----------



## Jockel (25. Mai 2008)

Als Alternative zu Emma könnte ich noch Cobertura anbieten. Ob's da ein Eclipse-Plugin zu gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Die Integration mit Ant zumindest war relativ problemlos bei mir.


----------



## Vayu (26. Mai 2008)

cobertura haben wir vor Clover verwendet  Cobertura hat zumindest nach meinem Wissensstand kein Eclipse Plugin.


----------

